
Chrome now disables extensions not from the Chrome Web Store by default - SandPhoenix
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2811969?p=ui_remove_non_cws_extensions&rd=1
======
gobusto
Following in Mozilla's footsteps?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9061592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9061592)

